# 190 mm oval bodies available?



## Raceman (Mar 13, 2003)

I know McAllister has one - basically a Charger shell. Any other company has another one? I remember I tried a protoform velodrome-type T-Bird some years ago. This means I could have a stock car body for my TC3 without having to change anything else.

Stephane Courchesne
Drummond,Quebec (Canada)


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Stephane

A 190mm is just 7.48 inches wide. If you look in the different oval body specs, just look for one that is 7.5 inches wide and you should be good. I think most of our narrow oval bodies are closer to 7.75, at least in the rear. But really the difference in a 190 vs a 200 mm is only 5 mm overhang per side, which could allow the wider rear tires, or a little different offset for a bit more rear bite? Usually the oval cars do ok with that (I never liked my TC bodies to do that...but my Oval bodies I don't mind so much)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Losi makes good short track oval bodies for Touring cars. The body was called a super stock. Here is the current info from their website:

LOSA8060 Dodge Stock Car Body w/Masks
LOSA8061 Chevy Stock Car Body w/Masks 21.95 
LOSA8062 Ford Stock Car Body w/ Masks 21.99 

Here is a link that shows the Losi bodies from the 2002 Snowbird Nationals - 6-cell stock touring oval (rubber tire) race. The car on the left front was mine!

http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/rcca2002article1.htm

Here is a picture from Losi's website:
http://www.teamlosi.com/newprod/Superscale.htm

I'm not sure if these bodies have been discontinued, but you might be able to find a hobbystore that still sells them - Horizon Hobby (http://www.horizonhobby.com) is the best online store for Losi Parts.

Stormer Hobbies has a Ford Body in stock (https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=LOSA8062).

Protoform used to make a Velodrome style Monte Carlo body that was 190mm and Bolink/Racetech made a Velo body that was also 190mm. WindTunnel has the molds for the Bolink body which can be found here http://www.windtunnelracingproducts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=40)

HPI made a 200mm Taurus body for touring cars that can be found here. (http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/7417.html). If you are worried about the wheel spacing, you can buy offset hex adapters from Losi that will give you car a little wider track here (http://www.teamlosi.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSA9686)

Hope this info helps.


----------



## Raceman (Mar 13, 2003)

Swtour = Which brands of body are you using now? At 200 mm I can live with a little distance from wheels but I realize regular/Protoform bodies are at least 210 mm if not more on the rear. Darn metric system!!

HPI seems to have all their stocker shells out of stock- or does it simply mean they don't have too much of them now? 

Maybe if Bandit has what I want; I wouldn't need to worry for molded spoiler.

Stephane Courchesne


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Half the time HPI shows that a body is out of stock on their website. I'd try to contact them directly to confirm that.


----------



## Raceman (Mar 13, 2003)

:thumbsup: Thanx for suggestions. I do know someone who sells some HPI stuff so I'll see if some arm-twisting would work.


----------

